# Drivers Licence



## Traveller2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi All, am I right in thinking that if I work in the US on my H1B for a year, i can still drive on my UK drivers licence?

Cheers


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Traveller2011 said:


> Hi All, am I right in thinking that if I work in the US on my H1B for a year, i can still drive on my UK drivers licence?
> 
> Cheers


Probably not. But there are 50 states and a few odds and ends, so there are that many rules. Generally, 30 days seems to be about the norm before they expect you to get a state license.


----------



## Traveller2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

so guess i will just check with the local dmv when i get ready to buy a motor, thanks


----------



## Lemontree1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone know what the law is in NJ about UK driving licences? As I'm moving there later this month I'd like to know whether they accepted? I read somewhere that I wouldn't have to take the full driving test, but just a desk based test on the local driving rules. Who's been through this and knows the correct answer? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lemontree1 said:


> Does anyone know what the law is in NJ about UK driving licences? As I'm moving there later this month I'd like to know whether they accepted? I read somewhere that I wouldn't have to take the full driving test, but just a desk based test on the local driving rules. Who's been through this and knows the correct answer? Thanks


Motor Vehicle Commission Everything you need to know about motor vehicles in the state of NJ. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lemontree1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Motor Vehicle Commission Everything you need to know about motor vehicles in the state of NJ.
> Cheers,
> Bev


That's wonderful, thanks Bev, I've emailed them to find out specifics.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Lemontree1 said:


> Does anyone know what the law is in NJ about UK driving licences? As I'm moving there later this month I'd like to know whether they accepted? I read somewhere that I wouldn't have to take the full driving test, but just a desk based test on the local driving rules. Who's been through this and knows the correct answer? Thanks


There are very few reciprocal agreements with foreign countries. Germany seems to be the main exception. However. for anyone who's taken a UK driving test, you will be pleasantly surprised at how easy the US one is.

Written test -- there'll be a booklet on the web site for you down load with all the answers in it. Biggest mistake immigrants make is ignoring the part about young drivers because it doesn't apply to them. It certainly doesn't....but there will be questions on it in the test! Memorize it!

Practical test -- don't take a silly big-ass truck or SUV in case you have to do a parallel park. Generally doesn't take more than 10 minutes and you'll only fail if you manage to kill a few small children during your drive. Side-swipe a homeless guy and you'll probably still get the license.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

All I had to do apart from the written test was drive around the block. This was many years ago. Even if there is a state that doesn't require that you have a US State license you might have to do it for insurance purposes.


----------



## britgirl (Dec 9, 2010)

in kansas you can drive on a uk licence for 3 months before you have to get a state licence,but i expect each state has its own rules


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

Although we live in Germany and have German licences, my husband and I still had our ancient Alabama ones which we'd kept as souveniers. These were taken as proof that we'd had American drivers licences and so were just swapped for a Florida one. All we had to do was take the eye test, and pay the fee, of course. Not to forget having proof that we owned property over there.

However, on our last trip over, in October last year, the licence has run out, it was a temporary one for one year, and so we had to get a new one (paying another fee) PLUS the overdue fee. It made no difference that we were not in the country in order to renew it in time. It will be the same when we go over again later this year, renewal fee plus overdue fee. 

It appears that there is a new law that only permits temporary liciences to be given to non-immigrants for as long as the visa is good for and is stamped in the passport.

Every state has it's own rules, so I don*t know if others pose such problems.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kedi said:


> Although we live in Germany and have German licences, my husband and I still had our ancient Alabama ones which we'd kept as souveniers. These were taken as proof that we'd had American drivers licences and so were just swapped for a Florida one. All we had to do was take the eye test, and pay the fee, of course. Not to forget having proof that we owned property over there.
> 
> However, on our last trip over, in October last year, the licence has run out, it was a temporary one for one year, and so we had to get a new one (paying another fee) PLUS the overdue fee. It made no difference that we were not in the country in order to renew it in time. It will be the same when we go over again later this year, renewal fee plus overdue fee.
> 
> ...


FL seems to be the only US state behind the power curve so enjoy it while it lasts.

Where were you in AL?


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi twostep. We were in Huntsville. Do you know it?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kedi said:


> Hi twostep. We were in Huntsville. Do you know it?


Just immigrated to Texas prairie from lush and green Birmingham :>(((


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

My Dad (RIP) moved to Texas from Arizona quite some years ago, both beautiful states. We visited his grave almost a year ago, never seen such a lovely cementary. 

Getting off topic here, sorry. So :focus:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kedi said:


> My Dad (RIP) moved to Texas from Arizona quite some years ago, both beautiful states. We visited his grave almost a year ago, never seen such a lovely cementary.
> 
> Getting off topic here, sorry. So :focus:


LOL - and my travels started in Augsburg.


----------



## Lemontree1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Motor Vehicle Commission Everything you need to know about motor vehicles in the state of NJ.
> Cheers,
> Bev


UPDATE: Since arriving here in NJ I called the Motor Vehicle Commission who told me that I could use my UK license for upto 1 year. I was surprised and asked them to double check. Again they confirmed upto 1 year is fine. In the meantime I'm studying the manual!


----------

